# Boy Scout Icebreaker????



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Any word/details on when it's going to be held this year??


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

workin on it. will post soon.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

awesome! thanks!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Final permit in hand as of today (2-17). Scouts are workin on mailer and web site so you can download forms next week. The dates for the tournies are:

April 2 (Sat) Portage Lakes at State Park
April 9 (Sat) Mosquito at State Park

I will re-post with details etc when they are ready to accept entries. Sorry for any delay but I didn't want to post anything till it was definitely approved. Thanks!


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I will be keeping an eye open for a link to the website!!


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Guess I shoulda waited another day before posting those popcorn eatin dudes..........got my entry form today!


----------

